# Corecell A500 Supplier?



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Looking for a Corecell A500 Supplier in the local area "850" does anyone know anywhere?
I posted this in general discussions on mistake.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Are you using Jamestown?


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Yea, 1/4 is $130 a sheet + shipping is $155, they won't cut it up to reduce shipping charges. So looking for something more local or atleast somewhere I can just pick it up from.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Does it have to be a Scrim sheet?

what'ca building?


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Using the Corecell A500 for our kiteboards "surf boards", the corecell is giving us the strength and flex that we want be the price is just getting crazy.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Anytime you have this sheet material and has to be shipped truck freight it is cost prohibitive.

Talk to the folks at Advanced Plastic's over in Elberta. [800] 327-6136

I was just over there today and bought a sheet of 1 1/2in Coosa Board.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Will do and thanks, wish I would of heard about this place a yr ago! Yeah freight went up from $80 which was reasonable to over $150! and when buying 10 sheets a time @ $125 it gets to you lol and no one wants to custom cut the stuff.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Theres a big plastic supply house over on 65 in mobile also, I'm thinking it's advanced also will look tomorrow. I have bought sheet lexan there in the past


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks guys PFF members always comes through with information and help!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Advanced Plastics carries DivinyCell and Coosa Board. I think it's all smooth sheets.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Anytime you have this sheet material and has to be shipped truck freight it is cost prohibitive.
> 
> Talk to the folks at Advanced Plastic's over in Elberta. [800] 327-6136
> 
> I was just over there today and bought a sheet of 1 1/2in Coosa Board.


What did that sheet cost ya? Do they sell half sheets of the Coosa or is it just available in full? I need about a third of a sheet of 1.5"


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

BuckWild said:


> Advanced Plastics carries DivinyCell and Coosa Board. I think it's all smooth sheets.


Yea I was there today. They do not have any Corecell A500.

A very small amount of Divenacell. Coosa in 3/8, 1/2 , 3/4, 1 3/8 & 1 1/2in.
The have Nidacore in various thickness, but I didn't take a mental inventory of it.


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

We have some small pieces of 1/2" scored foam you can have cheap if it's the same thing. I'm in pensacola call 478-2290


----------



## capt.deb (Jan 9, 2012)

How is your kite board business going. Do you still need core-cell. Mega Yacht Mart in Ft. Lauderdale has 1 1/2" A500 double cut, for $5.00 a sq ft.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HaHa.....Yea.....But how much is the shipping? Truck freight ain't cheap and can cost more than the product.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

capt.deb said:


> How is your kite board business going. Do you still need core-cell. Mega Yacht Mart in Ft. Lauderdale has 1 1/2" A500 double cut, for $5.00 a sq ft.


Its doing great just got back from a trip to costa rica to show them off and to do a little fishing  caught a few tuna nothing special but pics to come, We have switched to a Paulownia wood/carbon fiber/abs construction. The corecell was costing about $2200 for a box of 20 sheets 4x8x1/4 yielding about 50 boards total shipping was $300 freight. Cost of the boards complete was around $225 and selling for $495.00. Well thanks for the help :thumbsup:


----------

